# Original Thread Date.



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

A little thing, but it would be nice to show the original date of a thread in the thread description. (On the forum index page) Could be right after the OP's ID.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

+1


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I would support this - I have often opened a thread with a subject that appears to refer to a recent or current event, only to find out that the thread is 6 months or a year old.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

You can add me to the list that would like this if it can be done.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thinking about it, the OP's name is posted below the thread title in the forum view, so the date of that first post could be put next to the OP's name.

Ex:

*Thread subject goes here in the forum view ...*
OP_name_here - 04/05/2008


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I would support this - I have often opened a thread with a subject that appears to refer to a recent or current event, only to find out that the thread is 6 months or a year old.


This has happened to me a number times.

I would like to see the original posting date added also especially since I use the "New Post" feature and often don't even read the first post. This would be helpful with closed poll threads.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I would support this - I have often opened a thread with a subject that appears to refer to a recent or current event, only to find out that the thread is 6 months or a year old.


You hit it right on the head. 

Glad to see support for this change. Thanks


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

FYI - To do this would require a substantial hack to the vBulletin software, and last time I looked around at vBulletin.org I don't remember anyone making one like this in the past.

...So in other words, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Supervolcano said:


> FYI - To do this would require a substantial hack to the vBulletin software, and last time I looked around at vBulletin.org I don't remember anyone making one like this in the past.
> 
> ...So in other words, I wouldn't count on it.


You beat me to it. No kick for today. 

It's is a very good suggestion and thanks. I will look around a bit but no promises.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> FYI - To do this would require a substantial hack to the vBulletin software, and last time I looked around at vBulletin.org I don't remember anyone making one like this in the past.
> 
> ...So in other words, I wouldn't count on it.


Way back when, I was active at former sister-site TCF. Early on, the threads listed in the forum had no indicators depicting if I subscribed to them or not. I asked in the Forum Support about it, and David Bott quickly put a fix in to add that indicator to the forum view. Thereafter, it was apparent which threads I subscribed to.

I don't know how much more complex it would be to pull the original post date, since the name of the original poster is also pulled, but I can't imagine it would be more difficult than adding a subscription indicator, especially since subscription indicator only showed for registered members and had to be checked for each user logging in, whereas the OP date would be uniform for any user ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> You beat me to it. No kick for today.
> 
> It's is a very good suggestion and thanks. I will look around a bit but no promises.


Cool. That's all we can ask.  :up:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I would like to see this also......however......I just visited 4 other forums that I belong to (not tv related) that use VB and none of them show this feature. It just may not be possible.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With Chris as our fearless leader, _anything_ is possible!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I would like to see this also......however......I just visited 4 other forums that I belong to (not tv related) that use VB and none of them show this feature. It just may not be possible.


It's definately possible.
It's just a matter of someone writing the vBulletin hack to do it.
Hacks are very easy to write, especially a small one like this.
They just take time ... and someone willing to invest that time.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Has there been any more thought put into this? Have not seen any thing about it in a while.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like someone opened up this old thread without looking at how old it was. I wonder if something could be done to avoid that :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Looks like someone opened up this old thread without looking at how old it was. I wonder if something could be done to avoid that :lol:


:uglyhamme :thats:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Revisiting....anything on the horizon?


----------

